# My friends girlfriend is harassing me.



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Long story short. I went to a party over the weekend that was being held for my good friends girlfriend's birthday. (God knows why?) The awful thing is that the entire time his girlfriend was hitting on me, and eventually got my phone number from her boyfriend. She has been texting me with these messages about how she loves me and wants to leave her boyfriend....

What should I do? I dont like her and I want to keep being friends with my friend, but at the same time I want to do this in the most mature way possible? How should I go about this?

p.s. Im not used to all this "drama" type stuff. So yeah, need all the help i can get.

THANKS!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you think that if you told that friend, that he would be immature about it in some way? I would try doing that...


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Anti-Helena said:


> Do you think that if you told that friend, that he would be immature about it in some way? I would try doing that...


That's exactly what I'm worried about. Which is why I am searching for an alternative. I feel I'm going to get adverse reactions from both sides.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

She's probably messing with you. Tell her you'll fuck her, but she has to stay with her boyfriend. If she says no, then TELL HER TO FUCK OFF AND DON'T TALK TO HER (then she'll chase you if she really is problematic as you say, in which case you can tell on her after recording her words cuz you should be ignoring her phone messages/calls). If she says yes, then tell her you don't like sluts and you find her repulsing. Either way she will most likely say something to her boyfriend who will consequently consult you. Then you can be like "wtf man, are you okay? that shit is crazy that never happened...." DO NOT TEXT THE BITCH. Okay? That's important! Nothing like email or facebook where she can show her boyfriend that you said the things I told you to say. And yes I know what I'm doing, I'm an INTP.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Spectrum said:


> She's probably messing with you. Tell her you'll fuck her, but she has to stay with her boyfriend. If she says no, then TELL HER TO FUCK OFF AND DON'T TALK TO HER (then she'll chase you if she really is problematic as you say, in which case you can tell on her after recording her words cuz you should be ignoring her phone messages/calls). If she says yes, then tell her you don't like sluts and you find her repulsing. Either way she will most likely say something to her boyfriend who will consequently consult you. Then you can be like "wtf man, are you okay? that shit is crazy that never happened...." DO NOT TEXT THE BITCH. Okay? That's important! Nothing like email or facebook where she can show her boyfriend that you said the things I told you to say. And yes I know what I'm doing, I'm an INTP.


I've experimented already and she's definitely serious. I don't want to really be mean either.... lol So I'm not so sure I'd do it that way lol.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

PixelBrain said:


> I've experimented already and she's definitely serious. I don't want to really be mean either.... lol So I'm not so sure I'd do it that way lol.


This chick is irrational and most likely simple minded, this solution has a high rate of success. You don't have to trust me nor take my advice, but she's a bit kookoo if she's that clingy. You don't want that? Then you need to drive her away for good or she'll come back. I've had a clingy crazy chick before, and she didn't stop after a span of two years.....no she kept bothering me after 3.5 years. I took the nice way like you want to do, and I fucked up....badly. Get rid of her for your own sake, it's the only logical thing to do. You don't need this messing up your friendship.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Spectrum said:


> This chick is irrational and most likely simple minded, this solution has a high rate of success. You don't have to trust me nor take my advice, but she's a bit kookoo if she's that clingy. You don't want that? Then you need to drive her away for good or she'll come back. I've had a clingy crazy chick before, and she didn't stop after a span of two years.....no she kept bothering me after 3.5 years. I took the nice way like you want to do, and I fucked up....badly. Get rid of her for your own sake, it's the only logical thing to do. You don't need this messing up your friendship.


yes, shes definitely simple minded and clingy lol. I guess it wont hurt to try this out. Ill report back with the results!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

PixelBrain said:


> yes, shes definitely simple minded and clingy lol. I guess it wont hurt to try this out. Ill report back with the results!


I love results :laughing: thanks


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I really think you shouldn't care about being mean in a situation like this! lmao

Like Spectrum said, she seems cookoo for cocoa puffs...and you have no idea how long she'll stick around!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

I really wish this had happened to me that way I could try it myself. :dry:


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

You should probably tell your friend and make sure you have the evidence to support, if not he may think you are actually the one interested, you will be doing him a favor by telling him. Or, if you want to do things my way. Be warned that if you go this route, it usually works out better if you and your friend had made a previous pact. Anyway, you could fall into her plan, sleep with her and then tell your friend (pictures are not required, but evidence of some kind is still a good idea). Taking this route is good for a few reasons. 1: You are proving that his girlfriend is unfaithful and not just being silly or or messing with you. 2: You are doing him a favor by exploiting that his girlfriend is unfaithful, he can leave her and find someone better. 3: You get to have fun while doing it. So not only are you doing him a favor, but she is doing you one. ^_^

IMPORTANT: If she is serious about her feelings toward you, you need to get her to physically cheat on him (if that is what she is planning on doing or is willing to do) but remember, YOU MUST HAVE EVIDENCE! Make sure you reassure your friend that the only reason you did whatever with her was so that you would have proof to make him realize he needs to drop her.

I have been in this situation a few times if you haven't noticed. 

*Frat boy voice* "Bros before hoes maaan!"


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

G0dzuki said:


> You should probably tell your friend and make sure you have the evidence to support, if not he may think you are actually the one interested, you will be doing him a favor by telling him. Or, if you want to do things my way. Be warned that if you go this route, it usually works out better if you and your friend had made a previous pact. Anyway, you could fall into her plan, sleep with her and then tell your friend (pictures are not required, but evidence of some kind is still a good idea). Taking this route is good for a few reasons. 1: You are proving that his girlfriend is unfaithful and not just being silly or or messing with you. 2: You are doing him a favor by exploiting that his girlfriend is unfaithful, he can leave her and find someone better. 3: You get to have fun while doing it. So not only are you doing him a favor, but she is doing you one. ^_^
> 
> IMPORTANT: If she is serious about her feelings toward you, you need to get her to physically cheat on him (if that is what she is planning on doing or is willing to do) but remember, YOU MUST HAVE EVIDENCE! Make sure you reassure your friend that the only reason you did whatever with her was so that you would have proof to make him realize he needs to drop her.
> 
> ...


Are you for real? Best advice ever if being a shitty friend is your objective. You should've quit after your first sentence.
Dude tell your friend & let him make up his own mind about what to do with his own girlfriend. You don't need to sleep with her to prove anything, her words are enough. You want to keep the friendship, you show & tell him what she's doing behind his back already. Sleep with her & you prove her unfaithful as well as yourself. End of story.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

moon said:


> Are you for real? Best advice ever if being a shitty friend is your objective. You should've quit after your first sentence.
> Dude tell your friend & let him make up his own mind about what to do with his own girlfriend. You don't need to sleep with her to prove anything, her words are enough. You want to keep the friendship, you show & tell him what she's doing behind his back already. Sleep with her & you prove her unfaithful as well as yourself. End of story.


Jesus... Someone can't take a joke. Anyway, her words will probably be enough. However I disagree with Moon on 2 things. I don't think you should just sit back and let him make up his own mind about what to do with her, forgive me if any of the posters have cheated on a boyfriend or girlfriend and been forgiven, BUT people should not be forgiven for that shit. No excuses.

Oh and also, my joke, I tried it once, the guy was still my friend. So it may not end your friendship, but in most cases it will. However, saying that it will without a doubt... eh... sorry, it has worked. However, even I don't know how I pulled that off.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

G0dzuki said:


> Jesus... Someone can't take a joke. Anyway, her words will probably be enough. However I disagree with Moon on 2 things. I don't think you should just sit back and let him make up his own mind about what to do with her, forgive me if any of the posters have cheated on a boyfriend or girlfriend and been forgiven, BUT people should not be forgiven for that shit. No excuses.
> 
> Oh and also, my joke, I tried it once, the guy was still my friend. So it may not end your friendship, but in most cases it will. However, saying that it will without a doubt... eh... sorry, it has worked. However, even I don't know how I pulled that off.


My point wasn't about the decision the friend makes, whether it be to forgive her or not. It was that this is more the business of the couple than it is of the original poster. It is not his place to take their relationship into his own hands, as per your advice, without the permission of the friend. He clearly stated that he wishes to remain friends with this guy. You admit your "joke" is risky so why chance it.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Fuck her and then tell your friend. Then you have proof she's a cheating bitch and he should leave her.

I see some people above are saying you don't need to fuck her, but why not? If you do it that way you'll help your friend out AND you'll get some sex. It's a win/win


Ok this post isn't entirely serious, but as long as my friend wasn't trying to seduce my girlfriend I wouldn't care too much.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> *Frat boy voice* "Bros before hoes maaan!"


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

moon said:


> My point wasn't about the decision the friend makes, whether it be to forgive her or not. It was that this is more the business of the couple than it is of the original poster. It is not his place to take their relationship into his own hands, as per your advice, without the permission of the friend. He clearly stated that he wishes to remain friends with this guy. You admit your "joke" is risky so why chance it.


Because sitting back is BOOOORING! However, she is right, know the risks. In all honesty, you should probably shy away from this. Don't make the same mistakes I did.


----------



## vENOMIZEd (Feb 20, 2010)

She could be doing this to make your friend jealous.

Tell her that your friendship is more important and do nothing more.

Eventualy we hope that your friend leave her.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Tell him. Don't touch her. Screwing a friend's girlfriend (slut or no) = betrayal. If you tell your friend and don't touch her, you will increase the trust in your friendship. 

People who betray me are never forgiven, but that's just me.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Think about it for a second, you want her gone and to stop bothering you. Screwing her is not going to do it. That will just convince her that you love her or some other stupid thing like that. Go rent and watch " Fatal Attraction" .

 She has been texting you that she wants to leave her boyfriend, and loves you. Why not just SHOW him the actual texts? There's your proof. A text shows when and where the text came from, you can't fake it so he would have to believe you. He would probably break up with her thereby getting rid of both of your problems. He may even thank you for having his back.

He gets rid of her, she stops bothering you, and you two remain friends. Problem solved.


----------

